# is Longchamp Le Pliage strong enough to carry laptop?



## Spielberg1

I promise i will stop asking Longchamp questions after this!!!


----------



## Vinyl

Yes.  I carry my 13", 4.5 lb. laptop on a regular basis with other stuff in my Le Pilage!


----------



## Spielberg1

Vinyl said:


> Yes.  I carry my 13", 4.5 lb. laptop on a regular basis with other stuff in my Le Pilage!



fantastic!  THANK YOU!


----------



## doreenjoy

definitely strong enough to carry a laptop and a ton of other stuff. 

Just keep the laptop in a protective sleeve, because the Longchamp nylon won't protect it from getting banged against a pole on a subway car.


----------



## pradapiggy

yup, i also carry my 13" macbook in there.
i agree with *doreenjoy*: put laptops in sleeves to prevent any kind of damage.


----------



## ballet_russe

the bag is strong enough, but my shoulder is not.  I do not like how the pliage straps dig in my shoulder with heavy weight.


----------



## Dancechika24

Yep. It's good, I carry my 12 inch mini dell (in a sleeve) plus charger plus huge folder with lots of papers, planner, makeup bag, wallet, pencil case, ipod, keys, phone..


----------



## lily25

Absolutely , mine carries heavier stuff than a laptop, huge thick text books, and dictionaries and thick files.


----------



## Mree43

Do you notice that the heavier your bag, the more the corners wear out? Someone told me that the pressure points which are on the corner of the bags wear out faster the more you carry in the bag. I carry the same amount of stuff in two of my longchamp totes but only on one is the corner wear worse.


----------



## chanel75lee

Yes it is ! I carry a hell lot of stuffs in my longchamps and they are still surviving well! lol


----------



## happypiano

Mree43 said:


> Do you notice that the heavier your bag, the more the corners wear out? Someone told me that the pressure points which are on the corner of the bags wear out faster the more you carry in the bag. I carry the same amount of stuff in two of my longchamp totes but only on one is the corner wear worse.



Yeah, I actually don't think the Pliage is meant to carry super heavy things. Sure, it can carry them, but I wouldn't recommend it. Plus, it's bad for your back to put a ton of weight on one side anyways.


----------



## lily25

^ both points correct, the corners do get worn out , and my back is suffering. But I'm not willing to carry a 'practical backpack' that is good for the back..


----------



## happypiano

lily25 said:


> ^ both points correct, the corners do get worn out , and my back is suffering. But I'm not willing to carry a 'practical backpack' that is good for the back..



You just have to be around students who carry around backpacks to appreciate the backpack! When I was an undergrad, most people carried Northface backpacks. Those things are amazing.


----------



## olialm1

It is, but the straps will dig into your shoulders and the bag will sag. I try not to bring my computer to class unless I absolutely need it and use labs instead.


----------



## doreenjoy

I think the corners wear if you bump them into walls and such. 

FYI Longchamp will fix the corners if they wear. They'll restictch a new seam on the interrior and you'll never know the difference.


----------



## jillvalentine

I agree with Doreen. The tote is definitely strong enough to carry the laptop, just do not expect it to protect it. I place my laptop in an Incase sleeve when I carry it in my totes.


----------



## laura925

Which le pliage would be suitable for a 15 inch long and 10 inch high laptop? Would it fit it the large one? or should I opt for the nordies exclusive expandable one from the anniversary sale? would a 15 inch laptop stretch out the le pliage large or does the bag have enough give that it'll be okay?


----------



## 336

It definitely carries two laptops


----------



## monstar

ive carried a laptop, 2 huge textbooks, notebooks, folders, and a bunch of little things all at once multiple times. it holds up, but it just hurts ur shoulder


----------



## SWJ1

I know this is an old thread, but thought it would be most appropriate to ask here....Will the Medium Le Pliage with long handles fit a 13" macbook air?


----------



## roanth

I'm not sure about what size my bags technically are.  Here is my "small" Le Pliage - which will definitely fit the iPad and my "medium?" Le Pliage that will easily fit my MacBook Air.  The choc brown one which fits my MacBookAir has a zipper about 18 inches wide.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I think it depends how big your laptop is. Mine is too big --it's too long for the narrow base and pushes out the sides of the bag. It's also too tall to stand it upright. If the base of the bag was bigger it would fit.


----------



## sallyca

If the zipper is 18" across at the top) you might have a large shopper?  I have the large shopper and my bag is 18" across the top.


----------



## SWJ1

This helps a lot! Thanks guys!


----------



## Balik

Spielberg1 said:


> I promise i will stop asking Longchamp questions after this!!!


Don't stop that's what this is for!☺️


----------



## Balik

laura925 said:


> Which le pliage would be suitable for a 15 inch long and 10 inch high laptop? Would it fit it the large one? or should I opt for the nordies exclusive expandable one from the anniversary sale? would a 15 inch laptop stretch out the le pliage large or does the bag have enough give that it'll be okay?


The large tote will fit the 15" MacBook Pro. I have a rubberized cover on mine and it fits just fine along with the bulky power cord and all my journals and miscellaneous things. It doesn't necessarily protect it. So try not to bang it against doors and walls. But it certainly fits. I also have the Neo which looks just like the Le Pliage, but is monochrome color. It is also made of a thicker nylon than the Le Pliage. The straps are also stronger for some reason. I also have the Nordies limited edition expandable Le Pliage, which I love to death. But it's not necessary. The laptop just swims at the bottom leaving a bunch of empty flimsy space above it. Hope that helps!


----------

